# :: GruvenParts.com - Billet Goodies for Your A3 !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links
"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! *

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with *FORGED high strength steel *lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from* STAINLESS *hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

*Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Control Arms* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links
"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! *

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with *FORGED high strength steel *lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from* STAINLESS *hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

*Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Control Arms* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 
*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001""! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001"". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Do the Intake Manifold bushings work for the 3.2L in the audi? Dont mean to ask a dumb question, just not sure if the motors intake mani changes in design at all. Thanks


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel Hex Bar/b] to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK  sealed ball joints with proprietary PEEK liners on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D (1J0411315D) and 1J0-411-316D (1J0411316D) found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)
"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 
*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001""! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001"". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 
*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001""! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001"". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

* Cast Aluminum MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 Thermo Housing Assemblies ARE FINALLY HERE !!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to distribute these beautiful *cast aluminum thermostat housing assemblies* for the Audi MK1 and VW MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 engines. This part carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* !!

This cast aluminum thermo housing assembly replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. The assembly consists of a cast aluminum main housing and thermostat cover, new bolts, seals, clips and o-rings. You can also choose to add in our billet machined crack pipe and a 70C or 80C thermostat as well. Buy them as a package deal and save $$ !

The Billet Crackpipes we sell replace : 

OEM P/N 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6
OEM P/N 022-121-050 (022121050) and 022-121-085 (022121085) found in 24V VR6


*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

The thermostats we sell are OE replacements for OEM P/N 075-121-113D (075121113D) for the 12V motors and OEM P/N 022-121-113 (022121113) for the 24V motors. You can choose these in either 70C (low temp) or 80C (normal temp). If you need a different thermostat, let us know, we can probably get it !

NOTE: VR6 housings are individually machined and cleaned of burrs and sharp metal edges from casting process. Your flange may differ slightly from the photos shown.

*Applications *: 

Replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering ! 

Audi - A3/A3 Quattro, TT/Quattro w/ VR6
VW – EOS, R32, Golf, Jetta, Passat, Eurovan w/VR6"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

* Cast Aluminum MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 Thermo Housing Assemblies ARE FINALLY HERE !!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to distribute these beautiful *cast aluminum thermostat housing assemblies* for the Audi MK1 and VW MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 engines. This part carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* !!

This cast aluminum thermo housing assembly replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. The assembly consists of a cast aluminum main housing and thermostat cover, new bolts, seals, clips and o-rings. You can also choose to add in our billet machined crack pipe and a 70C or 80C thermostat as well. Buy them as a package deal and save $$ !

The Billet Crackpipes we sell replace : 

OEM P/N 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6
OEM P/N 022-121-050 (022121050) and 022-121-085 (022121085) found in 24V VR6


*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

The thermostats we sell are OE replacements for OEM P/N 075-121-113D (075121113D) for the 12V motors and OEM P/N 022-121-113 (022121113) for the 24V motors. You can choose these in either 70C (low temp) or 80C (normal temp). If you need a different thermostat, let us know, we can probably get it !

NOTE: VR6 housings are individually machined and cleaned of burrs and sharp metal edges from casting process. Your flange may differ slightly from the photos shown.

*Applications *: 

Replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering ! 

Audi - A3/A3 Quattro, TT/Quattro w/ VR6
VW – EOS, R32, Golf, Jetta, Passat, Eurovan w/VR6"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 
*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001""! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001"". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel Hex Bar/b] to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK  sealed ball joints with proprietary PEEK liners on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D (1J0411315D) and 1J0-411-316D (1J0411316D) found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)
"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

*THESE ARE NOT WEAK, POROUS CHINESE CASTINGS ! THESE ARE HOGGED OUT FROM WROUGHT AEROSPACE GRADE 6061-T651 BLOCK !!*

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both. 

And dont forget to also check out our popular *billet 1.8T upper radiator hose 4Y and the billet 3Y.*


*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 


* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 
*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001""! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001"". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V, 24V, and Touareg/Cayenne VR6 Billet MODULAR Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes 

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3
The Touareg/Cayenne versions replaces OEM p/n 022-121-085A (022121085A) and 022-121-050A (022121050A) found in 3.2L Porsche Cayenne and VW Touareg.
** PLEASE VERIFY YOUR OEM PART NUMBER BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT **

"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 
*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001""! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001"". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 
*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001""! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001"". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 
*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001""! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001"". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


"


----------

